# Missing photoshop actions.



## LAW2 (Dec 20, 2008)

I got a new computer and I'm having trouble loading my actions.  
On the old computer I went to C:\...\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop CS2\Presets\Photoshop Actions and got most of them.  I used the find feature and searched for "*.atn" files and found a few more but the ones I use the most can't be found.  These are actions that I made myself so could they be saved as something else?  

I also wonder if I should have replaced the entire actions folder on the new computer with the old one?  I didn't because the date modified for the generic actions were way to old to be or contain mine.

Thanks


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 20, 2008)

*Save a set of actions*



Select a set.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If you want to save a single action, first create an action set and move the action to the new set.
Choose Save Actions from the Actions panel menu.
Type a name for the set, choose a location, and click Save. You can save the file anywhere. You can save only the entire contents of a set in the Actions panel, not individual actions.
 Note:  (Photoshop only) If you place the saved action&#8209;set file in the Presets/Actions folder, the set will appear at the bottom of the Actions panel menu after you restart the application.





(Photoshop only) Press Ctrl+Alt (Windows) or Command+Option (Mac OS) when you choose the Save Actions command to save the actions in a text file. You can use this file to review or print the contents of an action. However, you cant reload the text file back into Photoshop.
 
*Load a set of actions*

By default, the Actions panel displays predefined actions (shipped with the application) and any actions you create. You can also load additional actions into the Actions panel.






 Do one of the following:

Choose Load Actions from the Actions panel menu. Locate and select the action set file, and then click Load (Photoshop) or Open (Illustrator).
(Photoshop only) Select an action set from the bottom of the Actions panel menu.
  Photoshop action set files have the extension .atn; Illustrator action set files have the extension .aia.



*Restore actions to the default set*



Choose Reset Actions from the Actions panel menu.
Click OK to replace the current actions in the Actions panel with the default set, or click Append to add the set of default actions to the current actions in the Actions panel.
 

*Organize action sets*

To help you organize your actions, you can create sets of actions and save the sets to disk. You can organize sets of actions for different types of worksuch as print publishing and online publishingand transfer sets to other computers. 


To create a new set of actions, click the Create New Set button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in the Actions panel or choose New Set from the panel menu. Then enter the name of the set, and click OK. 
 Note:  If you plan to create a new action and group it in a new set, make sure you create the set first. Then, the new set will appear in the set popup menu when you create your new action.
To move an action to a different set, drag the action to that set. When the highlighted line appears in the desired position, release the mouse button.
To rename a set of actions, double-click the name of the set in the Actions panel or choose Set Options from the Actions panel menu. Then enter the new name of the set, and click OK.
To replace all actions in the Actions panel with a new set, choose Replace Actions from the Actions panel menu. Select an actions file, and click Load (Photoshop) or Open (Illustrator).
 Important:  The Replace Actions command replaces all sets of actions in the current document. Before using the command, make sure that you have already saved a copy of your current set of actions using the Save Actions command.


----------

